# Svs PB10-NSD



## Snead (Mar 2, 2009)

I'm a proud owner of this sub again  ordered it today should be here by the end of the week. I picked it over the paradigm Dsp 3100 I think I made the right choice.


----------



## drdoan (Aug 30, 2006)

Congrats. Good choice. Have fun. Dennis


----------



## Snead (Mar 2, 2009)

Finally I got my new SVS  will it sound any better then the old nds sub I had ?


----------



## tonyvdb (Sep 5, 2007)

Oh yes, It will be an improvement for sure. Give it some time to break in as well and it will even get better.


----------



## Snead (Mar 2, 2009)

Oh I will allow it to break in but how will I know when it is broke in. My old SVS was one of he first nds


----------



## tonyvdb (Sep 5, 2007)

Many will give you different opinions but personally I think about a month of normal use.


----------



## Snead (Mar 2, 2009)

Ok that sounds good I can do that


----------



## Snead (Mar 2, 2009)

And I also hers that if I have any problems SVS will take care of it .


----------



## Snead (Mar 2, 2009)

Will an isolation mat help me with this sub in a town house. To stop shaking the walls ?


----------



## tonyvdb (Sep 5, 2007)

Yes, A thick piece of carpet or underlay will work just fine as well. Your going to need to check with your neighbors to see how much this sub is going to bother them for sure if you run it hot.


----------



## Zeitgeist (Apr 4, 2009)

Snead said:


> Will an isolation mat help me with this sub in a town house. To stop shaking the walls ?


An isolation mat will help decouple any vibrations it would pass into the floor from the cabinet..... but it won't have any impact on the walls.

The walls vibrate because of the frequencies bouncing off the walls.. Only real solution (other than stiffer walls or treatments) is to turn it down, unfortunately.


----------



## Snead (Mar 2, 2009)

Ok but I have wood floors so it will help there right ?


----------



## Zeitgeist (Apr 4, 2009)

Yep.. should help some with the floor.. At least you won't be transmitting the vibrations directly into the wood.


----------



## Snead (Mar 2, 2009)

Hey guys I set up my sub I have the gain at about 10 o'clock on the sub and audyssey put it at -5 db in the receiver does this sound right ?


----------



## 86eldel68-deactivated (Nov 30, 2010)

Snead said:


> Hey guys I set up my sub I have the gain at about 10 o'clock on the sub and audyssey put it at -5 db in the receiver does this sound right ?


Despite not knowing the factors at play in your room, I'd say that sounds reasonable. Just as a comparison, I have the gain on my PB12-NSD set to 10:00 and Audyssey sets the level at -1dB in the receiver. I usually run it ~3dB hot, and I find that to be very satisfying.


----------



## Snead (Mar 2, 2009)

What does 3 db hot mean +3 db ?


----------



## 86eldel68-deactivated (Nov 30, 2010)

Snead said:


> What does 3 db hot mean +3 db ?


Yes. So, for example, if Audyssey sets the sub level in my AVR to -1, I manually boost it to +2. This brings the reading on my SPL meter more in line with that of the other speakers, and I find it provides more-satisfying bass overall.

With my sub in my HT space, YMMV.


----------



## Snead (Mar 2, 2009)

So I need to set it were it sounds best to me


----------



## 86eldel68-deactivated (Nov 30, 2010)

Snead said:


> So I need to set it were it sounds best to me


Ultimately, no matter what anyone says, it all boils down to what sounds best to you - BUT - this doesn't mean that you shouldn't try to calibrate your system first in order to have it be as accurate as possible.

IMO:
- calibrate, to get as close to accurate as possible;
- tweak, to tailor the calibrated sound to your liking.

:T


----------



## Snead (Mar 2, 2009)

Ok I already did the the auto setup. I'll just tweak it now thanks for the help guys


----------

